# Please help



## Dan B (Mar 31, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone, We was thinking ( me and my wife to move to Mexico and I would like to find out from you guys what’s pro and con between Cancun / Playa del Carmen or Merida

The business I want to open it is related with electronics repair and it can be located anywhere ( most of the customers will ship the units to us to be repair) and my wife she can work from home .

The question it is where it is better life , in Merida or Cancun / Playa del Carmen ?

Better life , better food , better connections for flying out , better deals for our $ in all our needs day by day

Plus easier to find working people, I will need for start 2-3 engineers electronics technicians .

Please , let us know what do you think , thank you very much

In case anyone knows company or people who can help with all the paperwork, find place , guide , etc. please tell us , will be really appreciated.

Thank you in advance and I hope I will meet part of Merida expat community for a cerveza or 24🍺🍻


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Perhaps San Antonio, TX !!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you looked into the requirements to create a company in Mexico? Then there is the competition. There are tons of people repairing electronic equipment in Mexico.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

You do realize you can't simpy move to Mexico and start a business, don't you? First of all, you would need to apply for either temporary residency at a consulate in your home country and meet all the requirements for that, then come to Mexico, where the residency status is finalized, and apply for permision to work under that status, which you can't do from outside Mexico and which may or may not be granted.
Or, you could apply for permanent residency, which has stricter requirements, which carries with it the permission to work.
And as was pointed out, there are tons of quite competent electronics repair people in Mexico- it's not some innovative business to start here. Although if you get your clients from other places and have your own client base, it could be doable.


----------

